# Fair Salary in Sydney



## KyleBruce (Mar 29, 2010)

Good Day All,

I am currently in negotiations with a relocation package for a transfer to Sydney. It is my understanding I will receive a yearly income of 85,000 AUD. I understand the housing in and around Sydney is fairly high. My office is just NW of the city near Gordon. Can someone tell me if my yearly income is sufficient to live somewhat comfortably with a family (a spouse and 2 boys)??? Please keep in mind, I am not too concerned about the actual relocation package (it's negotiable), but more so the base salary once we have settled in. My wife will not be working.

I know the average income in Sydney is somewhere between 50,000 to 60,000.


Thanks in advance, Mark


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it'll be tight if you're looking around Gordon. Rental costs will eat up alot.

As for take home pay you can go to Australian Taxation Office Homepage and use their simple calculator to get an idea.

Also please find out if your 85000 is inclusive of Super (called 85000 total package) or 85000+Super.



KyleBruce said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> I am currently in negotiations with a relocation package for a transfer to Sydney. It is my understanding I will receive a yearly income of 85,000 AUD. I understand the housing in and around Sydney is fairly high. My office is just NW of the city near Gordon. Can someone tell me if my yearly income is sufficient to live somewhat comfortably with a family (a spouse and 2 boys)??? Please keep in mind, I am not too concerned about the actual relocation package (it's negotiable), but more so the base salary once we have settled in. My wife will not be working.
> 
> ...


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

It will be OK but a little tight if you live in Gordon - it's one of Sydney's most expensive suburbs and a very nice leafy place to live. Consider living in Hornsby, not too far up the train line and a fair bit cheaper and still nice. Like the previous answerer said, check if it includes superannuation, normally Australian salaries are quoted exclusive of superannuation.


----------



## KyleBruce (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you for your time, I will follow up on the superannuation.

Best Regards, Mark


----------



## star76 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Superannuation Q*

Hi

This is my first post and its probably a silly question.

What does it mean by inclusive or exclusive of Super? For example I have been given an offer letter and contract which states$XXXXXX per annum salary package paid monthly..... this sum includes the nominal amount (currently 9%) for the superannuation Guarantee Levy.

It then goes on to say ...

total remuneration package of $XXXXXX per annum this includes annual leave, sick leave, public hols and superannuation.

So does this mean I need to pay 9% back for superannuation?

Thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Let's say you are paid X per year.

If your contract says X inclusive of Super means: (0.91X)+(0.09X) = X
So .91 part is your salary.

If your contract says X + Super or exclusive of Super then it X+0.09X = what you get.

So obviously X+super means you get a bigger salary.

In many contracts they refer to base salary and then Super is based on that number normally.

In your examples you don't pay back Super, it's just that the max your salary+leaves will be is 91% of the total number and the remaining 9% of the total number will be Super.



star76 said:


> Hi
> 
> This is my first post and its probably a silly question.
> 
> ...


----------



## star76 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for your response


----------



## ricky200276 (Jul 1, 2010)

star76 said:


> Hi
> 
> This is my first post and its probably a silly question.
> 
> ...


May I know how many sick leaves are you getting?

The offer I've says just 5 days sick leave annually...i was a bit surprised, just 5 days sick leave annually..

Is it normal?


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

ricky200276 said:


> May I know how many sick leaves are you getting?
> 
> The offer I've says just 5 days sick leave annually...i was a bit surprised, just 5 days sick leave annually..
> 
> Is it normal?


This sounds dodgy. I would be concerned about other elements of your contract if they are proposing 5 days sick leave. If you google "sick leave entitlements australia" you will get a better idea, but here is something from the Victorian Government website:

_"Under the National Employment Standards (NES), all full-time employees except casuals are entitled to a minimum of 10 days paid personal leave (which includes sick leave and carer's leave)."_


----------



## ricky200276 (Jul 1, 2010)

jockm said:


> This sounds dodgy. I would be concerned about other elements of your contract if they are proposing 5 days sick leave. If you google "sick leave entitlements australia" you will get a better idea, but here is something from the Victorian Government website:
> 
> _"Under the National Employment Standards (NES), all full-time employees except casuals are entitled to a minimum of 10 days paid personal leave (which includes sick leave and carer's leave)."_


Yup I was a bit surprised by seeing it, as I went through NSW norms as well and it says minimum of 10 days sick leave..
I've no idea why this employer is giving just 5 days sick leaves..
I did crossed the employer few times...but seems like they are stubborn...:eyebrows:
Good luck to me


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

ricky200276 said:


> Yup I was a bit surprised by seeing it, as I went through NSW norms as well and it says minimum of 10 days sick leave..
> I've no idea why this employer is giving just 5 days sick leaves..
> I did crossed the employer few times...but seems like they are stubborn...:eyebrows:
> Good luck to me


If you will be working in NSW can you send them a copy / link to the sick leave entitlements and ask them why your contract does not correspond with that?

I would hate to think you are being ripped off - employers have legal obligations to their employees.


----------

